# Bereavement.



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Just had this out of the knitting magazine that is delivered to me and thought others in the UK might be interested.
I think its a lovely idea and it would be a treasured item for those who have lost their baby.

http://www.tigerlilytrust.co.uk/how-you-help/knitting-patterns/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely. I've bookmarked it. Thank you.



Maywalk said:


> Just had this out of the knitting magazine that is delivered to me and thought others in the UK might be interested.
> I think its a lovely idea and it would be a treasured item for those who have lost their baby.
> 
> http://www.tigerlilytrust.co.uk/how-you-help/knitting-patterns/


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for the link. I just finished my first burial gown. It's nice to have other patterns.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you, I have made some cocoons and taken them to our funeral home but some of these look great. We lost our firstborn 48 years ago and I do this in his memory. Parents often have nothing suitable. It is not something you plan for..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, I have bookmarked this for future reference.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for this link. I've made a few burial wraps, but had a hard time finding the right pattern. These are beautiful.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you. I have wanted to do something like this here in Melbourne Oz but could not find anyone who would take even blankets. These patterns are very helpful as I have now found a site here called angel gowns for Australian babies and I will be making little gifts for the families and babes. They also take donated wedding dresses and make them into gowns and blankets.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for this...will be sure to make some! As a mother of a child in heaven, I know how special this is!


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns & web site.

Some ladies here at a local hospital make burial gowns out of donated wedding dresses. I will be donating mine as soon as I find out the drop off place for this project. I also want to make some of your pretty burial projects also.

Is this web site blocked? The pictures of the items printed off but not the pattern itself.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

The patterns are written up on the first page for me NancyS.
Why not copy and paste them and then print them off.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for posting this as I now have all my gowns and blankets in one area and easy to find.


----------

